# Death of a website?



## Centerfire (Jan 13, 2006)

Monday after 2012 Deer Opener and the last post on deer hunting is 4 days old - the participation on this site sure has gone down.


----------



## BirdJ (Aug 24, 2011)

Centerfire said:


> Monday after 2012 Deer Opener and the last post on deer hunting is 4 days old - the participation on this site sure has gone down.


Was it ever up? Maybe everyone is to busy hunting and fishing? I have been thinking that samething ever since I have been on here.


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

Early-mid 2000's I'd bet there were a couple hundred posts a day on here.


----------



## pigeon123 (Sep 25, 2012)

People are maybe thinking these websites are the beginning of the end of hunting as we know it?????? Just a thought. The Minnesota ones work better because of the laws and people over here. North Dakota is different in a lot of aspects if you think about it.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

pigeon123 said:


> The Minnesota ones work better because of the laws and people over here. North Dakota is different in a lot of aspects if you think about it.


Thank God for that! oke:


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

This site use to blow Fishingbuddy away. By far! From what I believe happened, was some guys from fishingbuddy moved on here, and started pulling the crap you always see on that site. Getting on everyone for doing this, doing that, belittling other users just because they could do it.

People moved on, probably back in 2001-2006 ish, this was a great place, great site. Like someone said before, there were hundreds of posts a day.

No one likes dealing with the very few a-holes that can knit pick everything, and constantly cause problems. I've never posted on fishingbuddy, and never will. If you enjoy soap operas, you'll enjoy it over there. I personally don't.....and miss the good old days of Nodakoutdoors.

Tator


----------



## pigeon123 (Sep 25, 2012)

Or on second thought maybe it is guys like longshot.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

Tator said:


> This site use to blow Fishingbuddy away. By far! From what I believe happened, was some guys from fishingbuddy moved on here, and started pulling the crap you always see on that site. Getting on everyone for doing this, doing that, belittling other users just because they could do it.
> 
> People moved on, probably back in 2001-2006 ish, this was a great place, great site. Like someone said before, there were hundreds of posts a day.
> 
> ...


It never has been even close to on par with fishing buddy. some peopel just have thin skin and cant handle any ****


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

Maybe your right, I just enjoyed the Nodakoutdoors website, and people on here. Most were good folks, and willing to lend an ear, or help a fellow sportsman out, that's all. I think most have moved on

It's been many years since that, and I doubt it will ever be the same. "it is what it is"


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

It does seem like there is less traffic. With that being said fishing buddy and ar-15.com can suck freds a$$. How many times do you need to see a 270 v 3006, wood V synthetic thread, or one cal V second cal. My favorite groups I look at it is a free for all, post anything you want where you want to post it. Want to talk about your Ford pickup? Heck put it in the rifle section!
I did like the long range elk hunt vid all this talk about a 220gr bullet did they even watch the vid the guy was shooting a 240gr? Then calling that guy a slob. I wonder how many of them actually have a solid rifle or have fired a shot past 100yds? Oh I can hear them now I shot a deer running at XXXyds.

I have seen so many of these slobs out "huntin" deer it is not even funny. When you shoot and it does not drop it must have been a miss. Heaven forbid you walk to see what happened. Oh my mistake drive since you are so lazy you can not get out of your pickup. I should make a post of all the slobs I have seen out hunting.

We should not even start on the idiots at the rifle range. I am so glad I have not been there in I do not know how long.

According to the Encyclopedia Brittanica, the Native American "Trail of Tears" has been redefined as anywhere that Chuck Norris walks.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

pigeon123 said:


> Or on second thought maybe it is guys like longshot.


Ouch, that hurt pigeon123! It's no fun if there isn't any room for a little ribbing. :beer:

As for one site over another, who cares. Both bring fellow hunters together to talk about anything. Unfortunately you also will always get a couple trolls.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

Well put!! :thumb:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> As for one site over another, who cares. Both bring fellow hunters together to talk about anything. Unfortunately you also will always get a couple trolls.


 :thumb:

In the past a new rifle was always something to go home and show dad. He has been gone now since 1989, but I still have the guys on this website I can show my new rifle to. When a guy gets excited over a new firearm he just has to share it with someone. Mostly it's my kids, but I enjoy this site a lot also. 
Politics are important, but firearms, archery, fishing and hunting are life. :beer:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

People come and go, I'd say about 5 years ago there was a giant influx of douchebaggery. That caused some of the good to go and content to diminish greatly in quality.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Go to the baitpile, thats where most of the people went.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

blhunter3 said:


> Go to the baitpile, thats where most of the people went.


This is true. The exit of the baitpilers saw a large exodus of the main contributors to this site. Most of the quality individuals that were respected by sportsmen left the site (dblkluk, deltaboy, etc).


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

blhunter3

Posts: 7369
Joined: *Fri May 04, 2007 *

Case and point......


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

I'd say he kept quite busy on the nodakoutdoors website especially when you consider how downhill it went couple years ago!

Over 7,000 posts!!!!! Wow

Must've been a pretty good place to hang out........and I'd agree. Ha


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

870 XPRS said:


> blhunter3
> 
> Posts: 7369
> Joined: *Fri May 04, 2007 *
> ...


Needed something to do during class. :rollin:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Quality not quantity......


----------



## Sam I am (Jan 16, 2011)

I posted a pic in the Bass section back on Sept 3rd...still the last post listed in that section. Sad. Not even a pity post by the mod. Almost no pics for deer hunting. But...the classifieds still get a lot of traffic.


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

There used to be alot more pic's during deer season and duck season, not many these days....


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> There used to be alot more pic's during deer season and duck season, not many these days....


The reason why no pics for the duck and goose is people rip them apart. Yes we all see the hero shots and they are all typically the same....pile of birds and then hunters next to them smile with big ol grins. Then after about 5 positive posts some people jump on them for.... nice trailer with stickers, nice sun glasses, why did you shoot hens, another hero shot, etc. People just can't say nice shoot way to get them. They have to be internet tough guys or experts on everything.

When I first joined this site I did it to get some info, intel on spring snow goose hunting. I wasn't internet scouting i was trying to get idea's on decoys, decoy placements, ecallers, making of ecallers, painting of decoys, etc. That info was there and people gave it freely. They would also share scouting tips, hunting tips, etc. Then you got to see pics of birds. Then the migration info was great as well. Hell i posted a thread on how to paint blue goose decoys and the progression with pictures. Nice winter project. That is what this site was about when I first joined.

Now it isn't the same. What I think is happening is you are getting younger guys online and they like to stir the pot and get people all up in arms. They think it is funny. That will make the older guys or people on the site not want to post or even come onto the site. I know the main reason why I come onto the site still is look at pictures, politics, and then in the spring look at migration reports. But I still stop in the other forums just to peak and sometime give advice or opinion.

I still enjoy coming to the site and it helps break up the day when I can put down the paper work and just hit it up for 5 mins of quick surfing on break or when I want to think about things other than work.


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

^
^
^ 
I agree withe the duck pic's , somebody always has to rip them apart for something, but when I first came to this site I was so impressed with the deer pic's, and there is hardly any activity there at all, especially in the bowhunting forum......


----------



## DakotaYota (Dec 6, 2008)

Chuck Smith said:


> > There used to be alot more pic's during deer season and duck season, not many these days....
> 
> 
> The reason why no pics for the duck and goose is people rip them apart. Yes we all see the hero shots and they are all typically the same....pile of birds and then hunters next to them smile with big ol grins. Then after about 5 positive posts some people jump on them for.... nice trailer with stickers, nice sun glasses, why did you shoot hens, another hero shot, etc. People just can't say nice shoot way to get them. They have to be internet tough guys or experts on everything.
> ...


exactly right! pretty much agree with this whole post!


----------



## jrp267 (Dec 17, 2007)

I havent been on this site in years, and then a month or so ago I came back. I was taking my first trip to nodak. Then I rememberd why I left. It was all the non resident bashing and the rip aparts of peoples pics. The posts above are right on. And poor mods are the cause.


----------



## BirdJ (Aug 24, 2011)

jrp267 said:


> I havent been on this site in years, and then a month or so ago I came back. I was taking my first trip to nodak. Then I rememberd why I left. It was all the non resident bashing and the rip aparts of peoples pics. The posts above are right on. And poor mods are the cause.


Sad isn't it!!! :eyeroll: Even if you ask a question about something, anything and you are a NR, you are considered an alien! It should be called, nodakoutdoors/residents only.com LOL


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

You guys should check my comments about non residents. Also, were all open to some constructive criticism. I think the only hard debating should be in Hot Topics and Politics. I think there is a warming in the hot topics about take the heat or stay out of the kitchen. Sometimes I find the heat more than I can take and go to the rifle or reloading form for mental rehabilitation.


----------



## ninjaswede (Sep 3, 2012)

The political B.S. and NR bashing and knit picking keeps me from visiting the site daily. I am from Minnesota, I hunt water some times, And I side with Dems and Reps. Therefore I am the enemy. I don't think im the only one who feels unwelcome here


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

I think another part is there are so many forums now. Even the spin off ones from here. A guy just doesn't have the time to get to them all much less post in all.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

ninjaswede said:


> The political B.S. and NR bashing and knit picking keeps me from visiting the site daily. I am from Minnesota, I hunt water some times, And I side with Dems and Reps. Therefore I am the enemy. I don't think im the only one who feels unwelcome here


I'm a little confused ninjaswede. This is one of your comments:


> To all you trappers that have posted here, THANKS! you are all soooooo much friendlier than the dudes on the duck and goose posts.


I didn't read the posts connected to this question, but didn't you sort of ask for a can of worms to be opened:


> Ya, I agree. City boys expect us to move aside because they have fancy stuff like on TV and have a pile of $$. The same for some NR hunters im sure.





> Do ND locals dislike MN hunters as bad as the MN country boys dislike the city boys from the twin cites area ?


I thought the NR thing was kind of quiet as of late. Of course I don't visit all the forms unless something catches my eye.



> Yes, scary black president wants to take our guns and destroy our country


That is funny. Politics gets emotional. After a statement like that did you think everyone would let it slide? If you want everyone to agree with you the Hot Topics and Political form are not good places to be. That's why these subjects are not in open form so you can avoid them if you don't like them.

As far as hunting water a lot of people hunt divers. Not that many canvasback in the corn stubble. If you talk to anyone over fourty years old about hunting over water that is how we all grew up. I don't expect everyone likes the way I hunt deer. After three knee surgeries and polyneuropathy in my feet I don't walk much anymore. I sit on a hill and shoot long range. Some don't understand that the hunt begins in my basement with me turning necks and anything else I can do for accuracy. So if someone doesn't like the way you hunt big deal. Were not all going to agree on everything. You will not find a site of any sort where that will happen.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Amen.
IMO some good points made here but the rumors of this websites demise are highly exaggerated.Too many good people and still a ton of fun and good info.Look for the positive,try ignore the negative.I'm slowly learning to do that.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Too many people have thin skin.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

duckp said:


> Amen.
> ........... the rumors of this websites demise are highly exaggerated...............


Yep, what he said, Mark Twain's famous quote. Think of all the people that come and go over 11 years. Grow up, move away, change interests, burn out, get married and divorced, have kids, retire, change jobs, and then all the social media that has come along since 2001. Everything competing for time.

There is a pile of websites that have disappeared completely. Nodak isn't one of them. Still good for a laugh and information and meeting some great people.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

When I ask a since serious question I always get good advice and so do alot of others. I have bought and sold things here.

If you want soap opera drama there are other sites to play on. JMHO


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

blhunter3 said:


> Too many people have thin skin.


yep


----------



## beard (Mar 27, 2008)

I propose changing the website name to MNKOTAOUTDOORS.com That way we could all feel welcome.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

How about Daksotaomingtanaifornia ----------? I think I missed a couple.


----------

